# Old Farts v Whippersnappers official booking thread.........



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2011)

With Steve (Losttheplot's) blessing, I have gone and booked up the venue for the proposed "Old Farts v Whippersnappers" match.

Venue.....WOODHALL SPA
Date....Sat 28th/Sun 29th April 2012
Price...Â£139.00 (estimated)

Yes, I know it's early, but Woodhall are offering their winter package again next year until the end of April, and I wanted to get in as late as possible to hopefully get the chance of half decent weather. This date will be the first one picked by anybody else taking up the offer, so I had to be a bit nippy!!
The cost shown above will include two rounds of golf (one on the Bracken on Saturday afternoon with the other on the Hotchkin on the Sunday morning) together with 3 course evening meal, overnight accommodation (final choice of hotel still under negotiation) and full English breakfast on the Sunday morning.
I have booked up for 32 places, that's 16 a side. Average age will be calculated from the 32 players and anyone below will be a whippersnapper, Old Farts being made up from the ones above. 
I have got to speak to the club on Wednesday of this week to discuss a few things and they will obviously require a deposit, but I will put off sending this until I really have to as I know quite a few of you have other commitments coming up.
Format hasn't been decided yet, but it could be a good old fashioned matchplay, or a team Stableford, whatever you want.
So who's up for it????


----------



## Leftie (Mar 14, 2011)

A year ahead is a lot further than most of us "old farts" look, but I'll be there if I'm physically able to make it


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 14, 2011)

A long way off but i'm definitely interested in it. Is 32 old fart or whippersnapper?!


----------



## TXL (Mar 14, 2011)

Assuming all being well, I'll be there


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2011)

A long way off but i'm definitely interested in it. Is 32 old fart or whippersnapper?!
		
Click to expand...

Depends what the "average" age is
With Leftie and TXL signing up it's looking about 55


And as I say, I know it's early but those dates will be gone within the next month or so.

*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO   
    3 LEFTIE   
    4 TXL*


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 14, 2011)

Mr smiffy I'm definately interested but obviously it's a long way off.  I'll be 32 also


----------



## Region3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes please Rob 

I'll be 45 then, could go either way!

AGE!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2011)

deffo interested, will be the big Four Zero (yes thats 40!!!!) by then so no doubt an oldie, will also have a bandito handicap just for this occasion


----------



## rickg (Mar 14, 2011)

Old fart reporting for duty SAH!!!!!!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 14, 2011)

*1 SMIFFY
2 NWJOCKO
3 LEFTIE
4 TXL
5 RICKG  

*

Click to expand...

*

I'll be a whippersnapper then   *


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2011)

Young whippersnapper ready to kick old timers ass,unless of course i fall into the more mature team and then i will be putting youngsters in their place.Pen me in Smithers


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep. I'm in. My birthday on the friday, so this will be a nice treat. 

 

As discussed, no Accomm required for me, I can walk to the golf course from my 'rents house! (Unless of course it's compulsory!)


----------



## daymond (Mar 14, 2011)

Hell if I join in it will push the whippersnappers close to 50.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 14, 2011)

Count me in  














probably for the Old Farts


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 14, 2011)

count me in - I will get my bucket and spade!! Hopefully a whi[[ersnapper but it could go the other way - 41 by then!


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm in, just hope there are enough even older farts than me, so i can play for the whippersnappers.


----------



## stef92 (Mar 14, 2011)

I would love to have done this! Played Woodhall, nearly 2 years ago and loved both courses, but as of yet I still don't know where I stand with unis. If I get in I can't make itâ€¦ But, will know by then of the week hopefully!

Only been waiting for 5 1/2 monthsâ€¦ !!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope that I can do it as it's a course that's on my wish list. As I am going to be an "old fart" wherever the cut comes I just hope that I remember posting this reply beyond this evening!




Chris


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2011)

Put me down please. 

I'm guessing I'll be on the coffin side of the dividing line.


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2011)

Just like to put on record that i don't mind playing as an old fart, but i am not sharing a room with another one.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah you can put my name down was told at weekend Woodhall is one to tick off.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking like this now...

*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO   
    3 LEFTIE   
    4 TXL
    5 ODDSOCKS
    6 REGION3
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM
   13 RICHART
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT*


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes Rob, I'm in. No pressure.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes Rob, I'm in. No pressure. 

Click to expand...

So you are...   

And I hope that you're going to be there. You are team captain!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, go on then. If Lefties going I might as well. Some one needs to be able to operate a defibrulator.


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 15, 2011)

And I hope that you're going to be there. You are team captain!
  

Click to expand...

  
I suppose you will qualify for the old farts section... Does that
Make you Old Farts captain?


----------



## teegirl (Mar 15, 2011)

Put me down Smiffy, (not literally)

Old Granny Fart,


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm Smiffy.

I will be a young 38 therefore I'm a whippersnapper!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2011)

At this rate the whippersnappers will be anyone not drawing a pension.

No need to worry about potential grooming though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 15, 2011)

I dont mind being groomed (am 39 but never too old eh)


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2011)

would like to go, at 38 expect Ill be a young un (not many environments I get to say that lol)


----------



## LIG (Mar 15, 2011)

Go on then....you twisted my arm!


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 15, 2011)

do ping owners automatically get elected for the old farts squad.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Mar 15, 2011)

Put me down for the ping free old farts Smiffy.


----------



## vig (Mar 15, 2011)

Feck me Robster.   Can you book us a golf tour for May 2016?


Count me in.  looking at some of the old barstewards that have put their hands up, I may be back as a whippersnapper  

I'll let you know about Glenn while we're at Woodhall, put him down as a maybe, depends if he enjoys it


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2011)

Updated list looking like this....

*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO   
    3 LEFTIE   
    4 TXL
    5 ODDSOCKS
    6 REGION3
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM
   13 RICHART
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG*

Only 8 places left now!!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2011)

SOGs


----------



## JustOne (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh god... 42 will probably qualify me as an old fart 


I'm in... if it's sunny


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh god... 42 will probably qualify me as an old fart 


I'm in... if it's sunny
		
Click to expand...


We will want a birth certicate James , if you are passing yourself off as 42.


----------



## jammydodger (Mar 15, 2011)

According to next years shift pattern I finish nights that Saturday morning so barring a massive overtime shout I should be able to make it up there. All being well i'll take the night off if theres enough on duty though.

Count me in and i'll be 23 again next year


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oi, house rule, no Mexicans!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2011)

Now looks like this....
Still have five places available, and I will be starting a reserve list if over subscribed.

Thinking about the format, I like the idea of a matchplay competition. Maybe 4BB on the Saturday afternoon (8 matches) and Singles on the Sunday morning (16 matches). 24 points up for grabs, and a trophy for the winners?
We did this at Forest Pines for the inter forum match and it turned out to be a lot of fun. Much better than boring old Stableford. Excitement right up to the end, and the look on Ricks face when he realised his team had been well and truly stuffed was a picture...   


*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO   
    3 LEFTIE   
    4 TXL
    5 ODDSOCKS
    6 REGION3
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM
   13 RICHART
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## jammydodger (Mar 16, 2011)

Will the club let us play 16 matches in 2 balls ? Thought they wouldnt want us blocking the course up when they could sell those extra slots we'd be using up. Or am i missing something  ?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2011)

We can play in 4s, just 2 lots of singles playing at the same time.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2011)

We can play in 4s, just 2 lots of singles playing at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

Correct Murph.
We did it at Forest Pines and it seemed to work ok.
I seriously dislike Stableford. 
I would love to play a 2 round medal competition at the Woodhall Spa meet in 4 weeks time but I don't think everybody would be happy with it.
Matchplay seems to be the ideal way to go for this meet.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2011)

Smiffy, if we play stroke play round Woodhall you won't break 100.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2011)

Smiffy, if we play stroke play round Woodhall you won't break 100.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that bet
I can incorporate a stroke play on my stableford card without slowing up play.
How much


----------



## bobmac (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2011)

Click to expand...

It certainly will be Bob. In the betterball matches.
In the singles, it will be the CONGU recommended full difference mate.
Hope that clarifies the situation for you


----------



## bobmac (Mar 16, 2011)

Click to expand...

It certainly will be Bob. In the betterball matches.
In the singles, it will be the CONGU recommended full difference mate.
Hope that clarifies the situation for you


Click to expand...

Bo**ox
New fangled stupid rules to help those who cant be ar*ed to practice so give them an even bigger advantage over those who do practice and play golf to a proper standard with a proper handicap without having to rely on those PC Brigade at Congu who gave in to let the great unwashed and un-practised an even bigger advantage over proper golfers and therefor seriously hampering even the slimest chance of the better golfer winning a match which to every man with common sense knows the better player should win and defeats the whole object of Congu trying to create a level playing field which was already tilted heavily in favour of the Cat II and Cat III players to the point where the "proper golfer" might as well turn up, pay his entry fee and go home to save him the humility of shooting level handicap and getting stuffed by 8 shots by some numpty off 15 who has scored 43 points with a blob.



What was the question again?


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 16, 2011)

Bo**ox
New fangled stupid rules to help those who cant be ar*ed to practice so give them an even bigger advantage over those who do practice and play golf to a proper standard with a proper handicap without having to rely on those PC Brigade at Congu who gave in to let the great unwashed and un-practised an even bigger advantage over proper golfers and therefor seriously hampering even the slimest chance of the better golfer winning a match which to every man with common sense knows the better player should win and defeats the whole object of Congu trying to create a level playing field which was already tilted heavily in favour of the Cat II and Cat III players to the point where the "proper golfer" might as well turn up, pay his entry fee and go home to save him the humility of shooting level handicap and getting stuffed by 8 shots by some numpty off 15 who has scored 43 points with a blob.



What was the question again? 

Click to expand...

And breathe 

On a serious note i agree 100%.  I played a round of the daily mail single match play against a very consistent 6 h/c while i was off 14.  my 8 shots went down a storm and although i fell to bits around 13/14/15 we still halved the match.  I felt for him to a degree as he had one bad hole and was a very tidy cat 1 player. dont think he missed a fairway all game, didnt miss a par 3 green, and hes up and down game was electric.

Oh well.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would love to play a 2 round medal competition at the Woodhall Spa meet in 4 weeks time but I don't think everybody would be happy with it.
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to go too off topic with this thread, but I'd be happy with that. Why don't you do a vote by PM, or on the other thread? You might be surprised 

After all, the biggest reason for Stableford is so you still have a chance in a comp after a nightmare hole.
In this case, regardless of whether or not you still have a shout, we're playing Woodhall Spa and that would be enough to keep me interested.

The only downside I can think of (provided it got voted in) is unexpectedly losing a ball and having to go back to play another, where in a stableford you'd probably forget the hole.

Just an idea


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am happy with stroke play, but it will be very slow. Watching someone take 35 shots to get out of a 12 ft deep bunker can lose it's appeal after the first 10 shots.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 16, 2011)

Bo**ox
New fangled stupid rules to help those who cant be ar*ed to practice so give them an even bigger advantage over those who do practice and play golf to a proper standard with a proper handicap without having to rely on those PC Brigade at Congu who gave in to let the great unwashed and un-practised an even bigger advantage over proper golfers and therefor seriously hampering even the slimest chance of the better golfer winning a match which to every man with common sense knows the better player should win and defeats the whole object of Congu trying to create a level playing field which was already tilted heavily in favour of the Cat II and Cat III players to the point where the "proper golfer" might as well turn up, pay his entry fee and go home to save him the humility of shooting level handicap and getting stuffed by 8 shots by some numpty off 15 who has scored 43 points with a blob.
		
Click to expand...




So, let me get this right Bob are you in favour of full handicap allowance or not?? 



Chris


----------



## Yerman (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry only just spotted this thread is it still open for another old fart? if so, add me.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 16, 2011)

It certainly will be Bob. In the betterball matches.
In the singles, it will be the CONGU recommended full difference mate.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a bit of sour grapes to me Smiffy.  Some lower h/cappers have never liked the fact that their advantage in singles matches has been reduced from 61%/39% to 55%/45%  

http://www.congu.com/Myth%207.pdf


----------



## bobmac (Mar 16, 2011)

It certainly will be Bob. In the betterball matches.
In the singles, it will be the CONGU recommended full difference mate.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a bit of sour grapes to me Smiffy.  Some lower h/cappers have never liked the fact that their advantage in singles matches has been reduced from 61%/39% to 55%/45%  

http://www.congu.com/Myth%207.pdf

Click to expand...

You can prove anything with statistics.
eg
22% of all motor accidents involve people who have been drinking.
Therefor the remaining 78% involve sober people.
That proves you are less likely to have an accident when you're trousered.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.congu.com/Myth%207.pdf

67% of cat 1 golfers say you can prove anything with statistics.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.congu.com/Myth%207.pdf

67% of cat 1 golfers say you can prove anything with statistics.
		
Click to expand...

    

Click to expand...

50% of Cat II golfers cant read
50% of Cat II golfers cant write
and the other 50% cant count


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2011)

Only 4 places left now.....

*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO   
    3 LEFTIE   
    4 TXL
    5 ODDSOCKS
    6 REGION3
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM
   13 RICHART
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER
   28 YUFUIN*

Have spoken to the club, tee off times of 1.30 on Saturday and 9.30 on Sunday have been reserved.
Have also reserved 12 twin bedded rooms and 6 single rooms at the hotel. Will let you know the additional cost of the singles as soon as I know.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 17, 2011)

First refusal on a single please Smiffy


----------



## jammydodger (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ 2nd refusal if possible


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ 3rd refusal please.

My snoring would probably make it worth everyone's while!!


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2011)

4th please.


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 17, 2011)

single room for me please Smiffy, cheers.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 17, 2011)

if i get a single room, can i call a lady of the night in... or does someone want to share the expense and ill have a twin


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 17, 2011)

if i get a single room, can i call a lady of the night in... or does someone want to share the expense and ill have a twin 

Click to expand...

make sure he gets a single or someone will have nightmares for months


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 17, 2011)

single for me pleasee Rob


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy to share Smiffy,ive only just realised it was for two games and days,doh


----------



## Steve79 (Mar 17, 2011)

If there are places left i am up for it? will be 32 by then.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 17, 2011)

ill be coming from croydon/south east london so happy to collect someone on route or jump in with someone else and split fuel.


----------



## Yerman (Mar 17, 2011)

if i get a single room, can i call a lady of the night in... or does someone want to share the expense and ill have a twin 

Click to expand...

Only if her name is Ovaltine.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm pretty local to you OS.  Would make sense to car share.

Early days yet.  Over a year to go


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2011)

If there are places left i am up for it? will be 32 by then.
		
Click to expand...

You're in....    

*ONLY 3 PLACES LEFT NOW!!* 


*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO   
    3 LEFTIE   
    4 TXL
    5 ODDSOCKS
    6 REGION3
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM
   13 RICHART
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL 
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER
   28 YUFUIN
   29 STEVE79*


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm pretty local to you OS.  Would make sense to car share.

Early days yet.  Over a year to go  

Click to expand...


No prob as long as your not a ping player, I've heard they have a funky smell about them


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2011)

No prob as long as your not a ping player, I've heard they have a funky smell about them 

Click to expand...

Your chances of a single room and a decent tee off time have both just gone out the window


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm pretty local to you OS.  Would make sense to car share.

Early days yet.  Over a year to go  

Click to expand...


No prob as long as your not a ping player, I've heard they have a funky smell about them 

Click to expand...


I couldn't possibly comment, but best to stay up wind of them just in case.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2011)

I couldn't possibly comment, but best to stay up wind of them just in case. 

Click to expand...

And you are sharing with the scruffiest, ugliest, smelliest git of them all....




*VIG!!!!!!!!*


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2011)

I couldn't possibly comment, but best to stay up wind of them just in case. 

Click to expand...

And you are sharing with the scruffiest, ugliest, smelliest git of them all....




*VIG!!!!!!!!*

Click to expand...

Phew, for a minute there i thought you were going to say you.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 17, 2011)

No prob as long as your not a ping player, I've heard they have a funky smell about them 

Click to expand...

Your chances of a single room and a decent tee off time have both just gone out the window
		
Click to expand...

Son of a bitch.


----------



## vig (Mar 18, 2011)

I couldn't possibly comment, but best to stay up wind of them just in case. 

Click to expand...

And you are sharing with the scruffiest, ugliest, smelliest git of them all....




*VIG!!!!!!!!*

Click to expand...

At least I don't stink of loss incontinent boy


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2011)

Only two places left now....

*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO   
    3 LEFTIE   
    4 TXL
    5 ODDSOCKS
    6 REGION3
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM
   13 RICHART
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL 
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER
   28 YUFUIN
   29 STEVE79
   30 EEJIT*


----------



## bobmac (Mar 21, 2011)

Can you put me down for accomodation please.
I'm not letting Jan loose will all you lot, especially now that Eejit's going too.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2011)

Can you put me down for accomodation please.
I'm not letting Jan loose will all you lot, especially now that Eejit's going too.  

Click to expand...

Eejit wasn't the problem Bob


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 21, 2011)

Can you put me down for accomodation please.
I'm not letting Jan loose will all you lot, especially now that Eejit's going too.  

Click to expand...

You only live half an hour away!


----------



## john0 (Mar 21, 2011)

Can you put me down for accomodation please.
I'm not letting Jan loose will all you lot, especially now that Eejit's going too.  

Click to expand...

You only live half an hour away!  

Click to expand...

That's 3 toilet stops for bob though!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you keeping a list of ages Rob?

Just wondering where the cut off line is at the moment.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 21, 2011)

Have also reserved 12 twin bedded rooms and 6 single rooms at the hotel.
		
Click to expand...

12 Twins and 6 Singles ....isn't that 30?

Are two people sleeping on the floor?


----------



## john0 (Mar 21, 2011)

You n smiffy are going top n tail!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 21, 2011)

Have also reserved 12 twin bedded rooms and 6 single rooms at the hotel.
		
Click to expand...

12 Twins and 6 Singles ....isn't that 30?

Are two people sleeping on the floor?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, just one. I'm staying in Woodhall at my 'rents place.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 21, 2011)

You n smiffy are going top n tail!  

Click to expand...

You heard that rumour too


----------



## Eejit (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha haaa Bob, i thought you were supposed to kiss your Female playing partners everytime they hit a good shot?....


----------



## teegirl (Mar 21, 2011)

2nd.....4th....7th..8th...11th 12th 13th 14.........That's at least a dozen you owe me then Bob.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 21, 2011)

2nd.....4th....7th..8th...11th 12th 13th 14.........That's at least a dozen you owe me then Bob.       

Click to expand...

Bob hit that many good shots


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2011)

2nd.....4th....7th..8th...11th 12th 13th 14.........That's at least a dozen you owe me then Bob.       

Click to expand...

Bob hit that many good shots 



Click to expand...

The one on the 2nd was back in September, the 4th was late October, ....


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2011)

Have also reserved 12 twin bedded rooms and 6 single rooms at the hotel.
		
Click to expand...

12 Twins and 6 Singles ....isn't that 30?

Are two people sleeping on the floor?
		
Click to expand...

Errr......two people weren't orginally staying mate.
But they are now.
Leave the organising to me, you just turn up and play


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2011)

Have heard back from Woodhall Spa
They have reserved the following rooms at the "Admiral Rodney"...

8 Twins
14 Singles

*ONLY TWO PLACES LEFT FOR THIS PRESTIGIOUS MEETING!!*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you keeping a list of ages Rob?

Just wondering where the cut off line is at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of people haven't indicated their ages yet. I will chase up the information at a later date


----------



## bobmac (Mar 24, 2011)

Is this a big meet next year, spread over 2 days, 2 great courses, accomodation included in the middle of the country for under Â£150  being attended by golfers as far afield as South coast, Cornwall and Yorkshire?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2011)

Is this a big meet next year, spread over 2 days, 2 great courses, accomodation included in the middle of the country for under Â£150  being attended by golfers as far afield as South coast, Cornwall and Yorkshire?  

Click to expand...

It is indeed Bob. It is indeed.
A shame that a couple of our ginger haired friends aren't considering the trip to make up the numbers. That would make it truly international....


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2011)

If you've not already had 14 ask for the single, can I put my name forward for one please.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 24, 2011)

the wife say's YES, the wallet is not so sure, Smiffy put me down as a possible, if the two spaces are taken then I'll go on the reserve list. Got to finance a trip to the States next year so it's a bit too early to commit.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 25, 2011)

if there are extra singles going I will take one but not really fussed. I will have turned 30 by the time of the meet.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2011)

Anybody else up for this. Only one (possibly two) places available now.....

*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO   
    3 LEFTIE   
    4 TXL
    5 ODDSOCKS
    6 REGION3
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM
   13 RICHART
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL 
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC 
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER
   28 YUFUIN
   29 STEVE79
   30 EEJIT
   31 FULL_THROTTLE (POSSIBLE)*


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok. I have consulted my diary and Her indoors who must be obeyed, and I am putting myself at the disposal of the Old Farts team. I have already looked out my 1.62 Dunlop 65's and polished my hickories. I assume stymieing will be allowed and plus fours accompanied by jacket shirt and tie will be the order of the day. Now where is that blazer?


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 26, 2011)

few guys on here from Yorkshire I know it's early but anyone up for sharing cars/petrol?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, we've now got the "magic number" but I would like a few on the reserve list as we are bound to get one or two drop out nearer the time.
Anymore for any more?????


*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO   
    3 LEFTIE   
    4 TXL
    5 ODDSOCKS
    6 REGION3
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM
   13 RICHART
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL 
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC 
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER
   28 YUFUIN
   29 STEVE79
   30 EEJIT
   31 FULL_THROTTLE (POSSIBLE)
   32 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI*


----------



## Yerman (Mar 27, 2011)

Just another a single room if not all taken otherwise happy to share with anyone who doesn't snore, fart, smoke, sweat, or support ManU.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 27, 2011)

Could  you put me on the reserve list please Smiffy,I always seem to see these threads to late.
Thanks.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 27, 2011)

Just another a single room if not all taken otherwise happy to share with anyone who doesn't snore, fart, smoke, sweat, or support ManU. 

Click to expand...

I think your options are going to be very limited.

I can't promise on the others but I definately do NOT support Man U!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2011)

Could  you put me on the reserve list please Smiffy,I always seem to see these threads to late.
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

As you are a "definite" I have put you in the list at 32, and moved Full Throttle down onto the reserve list as he is only a "possible" at the moment. Hope that's ok?



*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO SINGLE ROOM 
    3 LEFTIE  SINGLE ROOM 
    4 TXL
    5 ODDSOCKS   SINGLE ROOM
    6 REGION3   SINGLE ROOM
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM   SINGLE ROOM
   13 RICHART   SINGLE ROOM
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   SINGLE ROOM
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL 
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC 
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER   SINGLE ROOM
   28 YUFUIN   SINGLE ROOM
   29 STEVE79
   30 EEJIT
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 QWERTY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  FULL THROTTLE*


----------



## Steve79 (Mar 28, 2011)

If there are any more single rooms can i have one?

thanks.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2011)

If there are any more single rooms can i have one?

thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I'll put you down for one next time I "update" the thread


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 28, 2011)

Could  you put me on the reserve list please Smiffy,I always seem to see these threads to late.
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

As you are a "definite" I have put you in the list at 32, and moved Full Throttle down onto the reserve list as he is only a "possible" at the moment. Hope that's ok?



Yep, thats fine  

Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2011)

If there are any more single rooms can i have one?
thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Still have 2 single rooms available.....


*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO SINGLE ROOM 
    3 LEFTIE  SINGLE ROOM 
    4 TXL   SINGLE ROOM
    5 ODDSOCKS   SINGLE ROOM
    6 REGION3   SINGLE ROOM
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM   SINGLE ROOM
   13 RICHART   SINGLE ROOM
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   SINGLE ROOM
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL DOUBLE ROOM
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC DOUBLE ROOM
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER   SINGLE ROOM
   28 YUFUIN   SINGLE ROOM
   29 STEVE79  SINGLE ROOM
   30 EEJIT
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 QWERTY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  FULL THROTTLE*


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2011)

smiffy i will have the single room,if thats ok


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2011)

smiffy i will have the single room,if thats ok
		
Click to expand...

Just one single room left...


*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO SINGLE ROOM 
    3 LEFTIE  SINGLE ROOM 
    4 TXL   SINGLE ROOM
    5 ODDSOCKS   SINGLE ROOM
    6 REGION3   SINGLE ROOM
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE   SINGLE ROOM
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM   SINGLE ROOM
   13 RICHART   SINGLE ROOM
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   SINGLE ROOM
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL DOUBLE ROOM
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC DOUBLE ROOM
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER   SINGLE ROOM
   28 YUFUIN   SINGLE ROOM
   29 STEVE79  SINGLE ROOM
   30 EEJIT
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 QWERTY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  FULL THROTTLE*


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2011)

ill take the last single if its still going thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2011)

ill take the last single if its still going thanks 

Click to expand...

All gone now....




*1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO SINGLE ROOM 
    3 LEFTIE  SINGLE ROOM 
    4 TXL   SINGLE ROOM
    5 ODDSOCKS   SINGLE ROOM
    6 REGION3   SINGLE ROOM
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE   SINGLE ROOM
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM   SINGLE ROOM
   13 RICHART   SINGLE ROOM
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   SINGLE ROOM
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL DOUBLE ROOM
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY   SINGLE ROOM
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC DOUBLE ROOM
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER   SINGLE ROOM
   28 YUFUIN   SINGLE ROOM
   29 STEVE79  SINGLE ROOM
   30 EEJIT
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 QWERTY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  FULL THROTTLE*


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Aug 31, 2011)

Put me and a friend down please mate, this will tie in nicely with our birthdays.


----------



## simplyme (Sep 9, 2011)

Please can I be put on the reserve list?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2011)

Please can I be put on the reserve list?
		
Click to expand...

It looks like there is one space definitely free so if you want "in" let me know.
Deposit required is Â£40.00 and you will require a handicap certificate (the clubs rule, not mine)


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Smiffy. Stick me down on the reserve list please. I hope to be recovered from my shoulder injury by then, so if closer the time you are struggling to make the numbers up then give me a shout. Acoomodation for me is not an issue. I live 40 mins away or can probably get a bed local.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2011)

MadAdey said:



			Hey Smiffy. Stick me down on the reserve list please. I hope to be recovered from my shoulder injury by then, so if closer the time you are struggling to make the numbers up then give me a shout. Acoomodation for me is not an issue. I live 40 mins away or can probably get a bed local.
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate. But I think you are "2nd reserve" as Snelly asked a couple of weeks ago to be notified if anyone pulled out. Will update the list now.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Will do mate. But I think you are "2nd reserve" as Snelly asked a couple of weeks ago to be notified if anyone pulled out. Will update the list now.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Ooops! Receive a rather "irate" phone call last night reminding me that James (JustOne) asked some weeks ago to go on the reserve list and I had forgotten. Keeping a low profile didn't help James...


----------

